
Show HN: Nomocle – Create Hacker News dashboards and follow topics - nomocle
https://nomocle.com/
======
craze3
Very interesting idea... Seems really useful, and you should def extend this
to beyond HN! Let people pick their content sources :)

~~~
nomocle
Thanks for the feedback! Next functionalities in the pipeline are additional
sources and analytics :)

------
magnetomax
Very nice idea! Suggestion. Please reduce the font size. :)

------
msrshahrukh
Keep up the good work

------
zubairq
Very cool!

